# World of Warcraft



## Shirohibiki (Nov 12, 2014)

So, Warlords of Draenor, the newest expansion pack, is coming out tonight! (And already out in EU.) I haven't seen this thread before, so...

Do any of you guys play? If so, what's your main? Are you excited for WoD? How long have you been playing? Favorite expack? Favorite raid? Tell me all about your WoW experiences, guys! I want to hear them! 

And if you play on EU servers, how's that lag doing? ;P I've heard some people are already close to level 100, but I'm not sure if that's true or not.

Anyway, I'd love to see some discussion! 

To answer my own questions:
My main has always been a Beast Mastery hunter. (Though, I did switch to druid then shaman through the course of my playtime, then back to hunter.) I'm certainly excited for WoD, can't wait to visit the new Nagrand, as Outlands Nagrand was my favorite! I started playing at the very tail end of Burning Crusade, and was level 50 on my hunter when Wrath of the Lich King came out. My favorite expansion... Hard to say! Wrath, maybe. Cata was fun too. I like 'em all for different reasons. My favorite raid is Firelands, with ICC being my other favorite! :'> I had spent the most time in those raids, and have very many good memories of them. I'm also an altoholic and have every class at 85 or above. This is just a small snippet of my experiences~

(Please keep player bashing out of this thread. I would simply like this to be a normal discussion. Thank you.)


----------



## Brad (Nov 12, 2014)

I do play. I'll be leveling my main, who is a Blood Elf Ret Pally first off. Then, I'll switch to my Alliance toon which is a Human Prot Warrior, and level him to 100.

Also, I play on Borean Tundra if anyone else was wondering. And if there are more people on TBT who play, I'd love to PvP or run a dungeon or two with you guys. It might be fun!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Brad said:


> I do play. I'll be leveling my main, who is a Blood Elf Ret Pally first off. Then, I'll switch to my Alliance toon which is a Human Prot Warrior, and level him to 100.
> 
> Also, I play on Borean Tundra if anyone else was wondering. And if there are more people on TBT who play, I'd love to PvP or run a dungeon or two with you guys. It might be fun!



oooh! forgot to mention i play on stormrage and proudmoore US for my alliance servers, and uhh... well, ive forgotten what my horde servers were. illidan maybe? lol

i have a ret pally alt as well! :3c but i am REALLY BAD AT MELEE... so i generally stick to ranged. still, ive been trying to get that super pretty PVP set for my pally... erm... keyword _trying_ lmfao i barely play her but I WILL EVENTUALLY GET IT (the one with the wings ((AKA EVERY PALLY SET EVER)))

thank you for responding! ^.^ id love to play with you sometime ;v; i have to figure out my schedule first tho orz


----------



## Brad (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds great. With Thanksgiving break coming up soon, I'd love to get some TBT WoW going.


----------



## Minties (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been playing WoW since the beginning of BC! I've had quite a few main switches up till now. 

I played a blood elf rogue exclusively in BC and only PvP'd. When WotLK came out (my favourite expac), I switched all my toons to Alliance for the worgen race and my new main became a worgen death knight. I became serious about raiding when ICC came out, raiding 24 hours a week there with my 25 man guild to kill the lich king on heroic. ICC was my favourite raid hands down. We farmed Yogg for Mimiron's head every week and I still never got it due to how many people there were haha. 

I transferred to a new server for Cata, still maining a DK. Raided briefly at the start, but then took a break until Firelands came out, where I transferred servers again. I started raiding casually (9 hours a week) in Firelands with a guild that was so-so. That guild dissolved and the best raiders and I made a new guild called Spark. I main switched to a mage for MoP and progged on MSP, HoF and Terrace as they came out with my guild. It was alright, frustrating at times because I take raiding very seriously and wasn't really used to being casual. I also PvP'd at this time on a resto shaman, only getting near 2k in 2v2. 

I ended up quitting during progression because I moved to Australia (where I live now) before SoO came out. I didn't play for over a year and only recently resubbed for WoD. 

My crowning achievement is my server first: challenge mode gold! haha I worked so hard for that. 

I'm pretty excited for WoD, considering transferring to an Australian server so I can raid. Might main switch to my priest or keep my fire mage. Not sure yet, but I'm itching to raid again. I'm what Justin like to call a "try hard". Currently just chilling in a guild that's top 28 in the US, they rock 

My battletag is electro#1633 and here's a link to my mage if anyone is bored/interested 
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/cenarius/Mint/advanced

p.s. I'm also Alliance, but honestly Horde at heart! Lok'tar ogar ;D


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> I've been playing WoW since the beginning of BC! I've had quite a few main switches up till now.
> 
> I played a blood elf rogue exclusively in BC and only PvP'd. When WotLK came out (my favourite expac), I switched all my toons to Alliance for the worgen race and my new main became a worgen death knight. I became serious about raiding when ICC came out, raiding 24 hours a week there with my 25 man guild to kill the lich king on heroic. ICC was my favourite raid hands down. We farmed Yogg for Mimiron's head every week and I still never got it due to how many people there were haha.
> 
> ...



I can confirm Minties is in fact a filthy try hard.


----------



## Bearica (Nov 13, 2014)

I play! Been playing since about the beginning of BC, although I never got to 70 during it before I quit. Came back late WotLK, during ICC.
For WoD, I'll be maining a rogue on Alliance (on Stormrage, heh) and a ret pally on Horde. (Area 52.. and whenever I get her to 90) Was going to main my horde warlock, but the 6.0 changes have just kinda sucked the fun out of casters for me. 

My battletag is Bearica#1594 if anyone wants to add me! I'm always open to new friends. (especially if you don't mind weirdness, ergh)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> snip



oh wow!!! im really impressed!!! im really not that good of a player lmfao, very casual and just... yeah im p bad lol
but im really impressed by your guild and world first  
wait, can i still add you if youre on AUS servers..? since im on US, does that work??
do you still farm yogg now to try to get it? 



Justin said:


> I can confirm Minties is in fact a filthy try hard.



omfg, i see



Bearica said:


> I play! Been playing since about the beginning of BC, although I never got to 70 during it before I quit. Came back late WotLK, during ICC.
> For WoD, I'll be maining a rogue on Alliance (on Stormrage, heh) and a ret pally on Horde. (Area 52.. and whenever I get her to 90) Was going to main my horde warlock, but the 6.0 changes have just kinda sucked the fun out of casters for me.
> 
> My battletag is Bearica#1594 if anyone wants to add me! I'm always open to new friends. (especially if you don't mind weirdness, ergh)



ooh, youre on stormrage too? ill add you! OH WAIT MAYBE A52 WAS MY HORDE SERVER. I THINK IT WAS. omfg we play on the same servers, small world! 

my battletag is Shirohibiki#1358
and this is my character: http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/stormrage/Tomokö/simple

thank you guys for responding! qvq


----------



## Minties (Nov 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow!!! im really impressed!!! im really not that good of a player lmfao, very casual and just... yeah im p bad lol
> but im really impressed by your guild and world first
> wait, can i still add you if youre on AUS servers..? since im on US, does that work??
> do you still farm yogg now to try to get it?



I should try to farm, but now that it's 1% I'm just like meh! 

I still play on a US server, but AUS servers (Oceania) are still part of the US realmlist! It's just EU people I can't add haha. 

I played WAAAAAY too much xD Slowly leveling now, except I keep getting d/c'd!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> I should try to farm, but now that it's 1% I'm just like meh!
> 
> I still play on a US server, but AUS servers (Oceania) are still part of the US realmlist! It's just EU people I can't add haha.
> 
> I played WAAAAAY too much xD Slowly leveling now, except I keep getting d/c'd!



ooh haha, i see. i think im gonna start running ICC when i get to 100 to see if i can get invincible... sigh
aND OH OK. was that you that added me? also did servers just go down i think they did


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 13, 2014)

Alliance Draenei Enhancement Shaman, Stormrage.

Giving the servers like a week or so to re-stabilize before I play the expansion xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Alliance Draenei Enhancement Shaman, Stormrage.
> 
> Giving the servers like a week or so to re-stabilize before I play the expansion xD



zomg youre ally on stormrage too?! O: ADD MEEEEEEE. ive been in queue for an hour now ;v; rip me
i really want to play on my garrison, ive only done like two quests in draenor but im real excited for the garrisons skljdsg


----------



## Bearica (Nov 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ooh, youre on stormrage too? ill add you! OH WAIT MAYBE A52 WAS MY HORDE SERVER. I THINK IT WAS. omfg we play on the same servers, small world!


aha yeah! although i'm considering server transferring my alliance toons to moon guard and my horde toons to thrall. :'D stormrage and area 52 have some riiidiculous queue times and i don't imagine they're going away any time soon.
wish i had the money to do it now, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Bearica said:


> aha yeah! although i'm considering server transferring my alliance toons to moon guard and my horde toons to thrall. :'D stormrage and area 52 have some riiidiculous queue times and i don't imagine they're going away any time soon.
> wish i had the money to do it now, though.



i normally dont mind the queue times, but i WAS in queue for 7 hours total last night... :') and only got in once. hahah rip
though i know this isnt standard so eh


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)

I played the demo of WOW once for like 3 hours straight. I found it incredibly boring, and then after went back to Skyrim.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I played the demo of WOW once for like 3 hours straight. I found it incredibly boring, and then after went back to Skyrim.



well, its not for everyone  at least you tried it, tho!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

oh man facing the login queue boss is my favorite, ive been waiting for an hour already i think hahaha 
its been stuck at 110 people p much the entire time rip


----------



## Bearica (Nov 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh man facing the login queue boss is my favorite, ive been waiting for an hour already i think hahaha
> its been stuck at 110 people p much the entire time rip


gotta love the $50+ queue simulator game
my fave

i just gave up waiting in queue, like.. 5k+ people before me? nah


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

Bearica said:


> gotta love the $50+ queue simulator game
> my fave
> 
> i just gave up waiting in queue, like.. 5k+ people before me? nah



so i managed to get in right? i try to log into my hunter. unfortunately, shes in shrine. to nobodys surprise, what happens is that i get stuck at 90% loading bar, and am unable to actually get ON her. i am able to get on my lvl 2 mage, but when i try to go back on my hunter, i get "a character with that name already exists". i try a few more times to log onto her... it doesnt happen. i give up. i tried going onto proudmoore, but that was a 3k queue. then stormrage wouldnt even load up again, not even the queue. so i just ****in quit wow lmao
i understand that this **** happens, but ooooooooooomg,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 14, 2014)

LOL, the queue times are starting to sound like Archeage at launch. They finally set an "afk" timer to boot whoever wasn't actively playing. My bf is raging so much because woW won't let him log in, lol. I'm still debating to re-sub.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 14, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, the queue times are starting to sound like Archeage at launch. They finally set an "afk" timer to boot whoever wasn't actively playing. My bf is raging so much because woW won't let him log in, lol. I'm still debating to re-sub.



all i can say is, dont resub until this nonsense is over. what happened is they decreased server capacity by like. a ton. and so the queues are even longer than usual. i just tried logging in again, 5.9k people in queue... its down to 5.4k but this is going to take another 3 hours lol


----------



## Brad (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never had more than 300 people ahead of me in queue. Only like, 15 minutes. Other than that, I've had zero issues so far with the new xpac.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 15, 2014)

Brad said:


> I've never had more than 300 people ahead of me in queue. Only like, 15 minutes. Other than that, I've had zero issues so far with the new xpac.



hehe im a little jealous! i managed to get on today and i got to 91!!! but now im back in a 5.5k queue because my comp froze due to memory issues  oh well. im just happy i got to play today <3


----------



## Wish (Nov 18, 2014)

ANYONE PLAY ON TICH
IM MONK MIST AND I NEED SOMEONE TO LIKE PARTY WITH ME LOL
lvl 90 :<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 18, 2014)

Wish said:


> ANYONE PLAY ON TICH
> IM MONK MIST AND I NEED SOMEONE TO LIKE PARTY WITH ME LOL
> lvl 90 :<



hope you find someone! tichondrius is a scary server @v@ pvp scares me lmfao


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 18, 2014)

I caved in and got the game. I hope it was the right decision. I'm playing an alliance hunter on Lightbringer.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 19, 2014)

mysticmightg said:


> I caved in and got the game. I hope it was the right decision. I'm playing an alliance hunter on Lightbringer.



woohoo!!! congrats to you!  why wouldnt it be the right decision tho? O: if you find it fun, then its a fine decision imo!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 19, 2014)

I have Altitis. Frost Death Knight 90, Mistweaver Monk 93, Disc Priest 95, Destro Warlock 84. I play Horde on Terenas. Which is a low to medium pop server so during the weekend I had no queue times at all. 

I play my Priest with my boyfriend who has a Blood Death Knight and a few other jobs. And right now, I'm working on my Monk. I like the heal class better because hate waiting forever to get into a dungeon or raid. =\


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> woohoo!!! congrats to you!  why wouldnt it be the right decision tho? O: if you find it fun, then its a fine decision imo!


 I still haven't gotten much of a chance to play. I'm just hoping the game wasn't as dumbed down as people say it was.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 20, 2014)

ACN_Jade said:


> I have Altitis. Frost Death Knight 90, Mistweaver Monk 93, Disc Priest 95, Destro Warlock 84. I play Horde on Terenas. Which is a low to medium pop server so during the weekend I had no queue times at all.
> 
> I play my Priest with my boyfriend who has a Blood Death Knight and a few other jobs. And right now, I'm working on my Monk. I like the heal class better because hate waiting forever to get into a dungeon or raid. =\



ahhh, i understand that. sometimes, while leveling, i will heal or tank, but otherwise it stresses me out too much. XD; i just dps usually. my monk was mainly a mistweaver too :3 but i really hate windwalker monks so i dont even play mine lol. and obviously i feel you on the altitis with every class at 85+  sometimes i miss horde, but ive been alliance for so long that i sorta forget what its like to main horde.



mysticmightg said:


> I still haven't gotten much of a chance to play. I'm just hoping the game wasn't as dumbed down as people say it was.



ohh. i wouldnt be able to answer that question, because i wouldnt really know. ^^; they removed some spells but it doesnt bug me that much.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm so jealous of everyone who gets to play. *Stares at Shiro*

Almost done with classes/finals. Can't wait to zone out and play WoW. You're going to be my DPS for me right Shiro? My Pally can tank everythingggggg!


----------



## Brad (Nov 23, 2014)

mysticmightg said:


> I still haven't gotten much of a chance to play. I'm just hoping the game wasn't as dumbed down as people say it was.



Was the game dumbed down? No. Was it streamlined? Yes. Gone are the days of having to read over hundreds of talents, only to use a specific build. Same goes for needing to worry about silly stats smaller stats, leaving only the large governing stats intact. All in all, the game is just faster, easier to pick up, but still extremely difficult to master. Which is good for everyone.


----------

